# Best Martial Arts/Kung Fu movie?



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2013)

I dont think I've done this before, but my memory is rather shitty...

The topic is simple: What is the best martial arts (Kung fu, Karate, etc) movie that you can think of?

I don't know myself. "Fearless" (Jet Li) is my favorite, but I probably wouldn't count that.

I might say "Drunken Master 2" (The Legend of Drunken Master).

You can decide the qualifications yourself, whether it be choreography, quantity or the other aspects of filmmaking.


----------



## teddy (May 16, 2013)

'Come drink with me' and 'hero' are some of the first that come to mind


----------



## Stringer (May 16, 2013)

'Enter the Dragon' is my all time favorite.


Other excellent films in the genre:

Ip Man
Red Cliff 
Drunken Master 1 and 2
Wing Chun


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2013)

*Master Killer* (36th Chamber of Shaolin)

or

*Dragon's Forever*


Those are my answers there are lots that are right below but they do not compare.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 16, 2013)

sha po lang


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2013)

Keeping in mind that I watch only for fights and don't care much for plot in most of them......

Fist of Legend (Jet Li)
Drunken Master (not sure which one)
Gorgeous (Jackie Chan)
Ong Bak


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2013)

Enter the Dragon
Legend of Drunken Master
Black mask
The Raid: Redemption
IP Man
Kung Fu Hustle
Tai Chi Master
13 Assasins
Hero
Death Trance
Kill Bill Vol 1 and 2
And my personal favorite

*5 Deadly Venoms*

[Youtube]kX6EHqcvqyo[/youtube]
Toad Stlye


----------



## Sanity Check (May 17, 2013)

The Last Dragon
Big Trouble in Little China
No Retreat No Surrender
Enter the Dragon
The Bride with White Hair
Seven Samurai
Shogun Assassin 
Drunken Master 
The Heroic Trio
Ong Bak
The Karate Kid*

(some of those are chosen for being ahead of their time in terms of innovation or portraying ethnic minority or female gendered main characters, and otherwise good for the era they were released resulting in a number of copycat films, etc)


----------



## gumby2ms (May 17, 2013)

fist of legend
ong bak 2(for fights only)
protector
jackie chan's first strike
the raid(after bullets gone off course)
drunken master 2
kiss of the dragon
unleashed(that close quarters techinical fight)
man from nowhere(knife fighting hunnngh)


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 17, 2013)

That's a hard one, but I'd probably have to go with Hero.

I see someone mentioning Big Trouble in Little China, and IF that one counts I'll obviously have to go with that one as it is the best movie ever made. No films even comes to Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 17, 2013)

Snake in the monkey shadow.


----------



## James Bond (May 17, 2013)

*Big Boss (Fists of Fury)*, Bruce Lee
*The Raid*, Iko Uwais
*Ong Bak*, Tony Jaa
*Rumble in the Bronx (Hung fan kui)*, Jackie Chan


----------



## RFujinami (May 17, 2013)

What, no love for Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?

My personal faves:
Hero
Once Upon a Time in China I and II (with Jet Li)
Kung Fu Hustle
Fearless
Ip Man


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2013)

The Karate Kid (2010)


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

It certainly isn't The Man with the Iron Fists or the Kung Fu Kid (they didn't use any fucking Karate), that's for sure.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2013)

Rush Hour 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2013)

Tetra recommended Chocolate once, Its so far a favorite of mine. I haven't seen IP man but I'm interested, might watch it tonight.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2013)

> Dragon's Forever
> 
> 
> Those are my answers there are lots that are right below but they do not compare.



Interesting choice...

Chocolate was awesome, although the first act is a little iffy.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2013)

I gave Crouching Tiger a rewatch a few months ago, and I was quite impressed in terms of how it aged. It is probably the best kung fu movie I've seen off the top of my head.

In less we're not counting high budget movies.


----------



## John (May 17, 2013)

The Raid: Redemption


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 19, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think I've done this before, but my memory is rather shitty...
> 
> The topic is simple: What is the best martial arts (Kung fu, Karate, etc) movie that you can think of?
> 
> ...





? said:


> 'Come drink with me' and 'hero' are some of the first that come to mind





Stringer said:


> 'Enter the Dragon' is my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> Other excellent films in the genre:
> ...





Taleran said:


> *Master Killer* (36th Chamber of Shaolin)
> 
> or
> 
> ...





projectcapsule said:


> sha po lang





Cyphon said:


> Keeping in mind that I watch only for fights and don't care much for plot in most of them......
> 
> Fist of Legend (Jet Li)
> Drunken Master (not sure which one)
> ...





Zen-aku said:


> Enter the Dragon
> Legend of Drunken Master
> Black mask
> The Raid: Redemption
> ...





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The Last Dragon
> Big Trouble in Little China
> No Retreat No Surrender
> Enter the Dragon
> ...





gumby2ms said:


> fist of legend
> ong bak 2(for fights only)
> protector
> jackie chan's first strike
> ...





Uncle Acid said:


> That's a hard one, but I'd probably have to go with Hero.
> 
> I see someone mentioning Big Trouble in Little China, and IF that one counts I'll obviously have to go with that one as it is the best movie ever made. No films even comes to Big Trouble in Little China.





Tempproxy said:


> Snake in the monkey shadow.





James Bond said:


> *Big Boss (Fists of Fury)*, Bruce Lee
> *The Raid*, Iko Uwais
> *Ong Bak*, Tony Jaa
> *Rumble in the Bronx (Hung fan kui)*, Jackie Chan





RFujinami said:


> What, no love for Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?
> 
> My personal faves:
> Hero
> ...





Stunna said:


> The Karate Kid (2010)





Hangat?r said:


> It certainly isn't The Man with the Iron Fists or the Kung Fu Kid (they didn't use any fucking Karate), that's for sure.





Stunna said:


> Rush Hour 2.





~Gesy~ said:


> Tetra recommended Chocolate once, Its so far a favorite of mine. I haven't seen IP man but I'm interested, might watch it tonight.





MartialHorror said:


> Interesting choice...
> 
> Chocolate was awesome, although the first act is a little iffy.





Violent By Design said:


> I gave Crouching Tiger a rewatch a few months ago, and I was quite impressed in terms of how it aged. It is probably the best kung fu movie I've seen off the top of my head.
> 
> In less we're not counting high budget movies.





John said:


> The Raid: Redemption




*Bullshit Mr Han-man!*


----------



## John (May 19, 2013)

erictheking said:


> *Bullshit Mr Han-man!*


Man, you come right out of a comic book.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2013)

I'll be too busy looking good.


----------



## James Bond (May 19, 2013)

Too bad YOU... will die


----------



## Sanity Check (May 21, 2013)

Unorthodox...  _but effective_.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 21, 2013)

What makes a Kung Fu movie to me:

No/minimal wire work.
Unique moves and a chance to show off the skills and talents of the fighters.
A good "flow" to the fight. Who's winning? Who's losing? How are they adapting tactics and so on?

If you're going by pure skill, athleticism, etc, you cannot beat Jackie Chan's fights. And his best was against champion kickboxer Benny the Jet in *Wheels On Meals*. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI2dzMEzX2w[/YOUTUBE]

You see those candle lights getting extinguished by that kick? Yeah, that's not a special effect. 

Other movies have longer fights like Drunken Master, but not better IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 30, 2013)

- Your skills are extraordinary. And I was going to ask you to join us. 

- *glare* (do one, you disgrace)


----------



## blackbird (May 30, 2013)

Bloodsport. 

Not for the story, not for the locations, not for the choreography but for the insanely high entertainment value.

I almost die of laughter upon each rewatch.


----------

